# MBTI Types Popularity in Highschool



## Botanace (Aug 12, 2013)

ENxP 6/10 I could be more popular if I did sports at the school, and felt the need to branch out. Right now, especially this year my friends need me and I am keeping a more tight knit group, but still can talk to most people if I wanted to. I still get my random friends, just not at school, especially after the an incident.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

8.5/10 Infj

My rating depends on how you define popularity. Holy crap I was so well liked and admired when I look back. I entered junior high and eventually suffered a literal Jungian neurosis and dropped out. Aced my GED at age 18 without a sweat. I'm finally coming out of the shell 4 yrs later. Plenty of things also happened to me that influenced events that Mbti has no part of.


----------



## Geek_Aflame (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I was a 6/10. Everyone knew me I assume because of the red hair, because no one forgets a red head. Even though I had the second most common name for my age and gender people always remembered me. In away I was kind of forced into being the good kid because I won't have been able to do anything wrong and get way with it if someone saw. I knew the names and faces of all but ten students in my year. I always had my own group of friends and we would spend our time outside of class in the school library. I could strike up a conversation with anyone even the people didn't like me the excitable queen of the optimists ruler of the library could talk to me if it was the right topic. People have always liked to hear my stories as well. I wasn't extremely popular but I wasn't unpopular either. I was often to the first person people went to for conversation when their closest friends weren't around.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Enfp
1/10

highschool.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 14, 2014)

INTJ: 7/10. However, I was more the respected (and possibly feared? meh) freak than the "popular" party animal.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ENFP 6/7 =) I was on the popular end of the middle kids


----------



## Giannine (Jan 9, 2014)

Infj 4/10


----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

INFJ 5/10
i had a tight group of friends that i never went out of my way to branch out of. i wasn't unpopular but i didn't have a large network of acquaintances or anything -- i didn't try to make friends in clubs and if i went to parties, it was always the same group of like 15 people. i sort of regret not being friendlier in high school, i think there was potential to be friends with a lot of people who i just never bothered to talk to.
thing is, though, i'm not great at maintaining friendships -- i'm so busy i just fly off the radar during the school year, so it probably wouldn't have mattered anyway...


----------



## Obstructor (Oct 10, 2013)

1/10

I'm an INTJ, I dropped out of high school. My friends were potheads and dropped out before me.

For some reason everyone from my class knows my name, But I was assuredly not popular.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INTP - 1/10

Had "friends", but never that popular, and even my "friends" seemed awkward when I was around them during the latter stages of highschool.

I've never seen them since the day I left. Not a word.

Loner by nature really.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

INFP - 6/10

I went to a small school.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

INFP: 5/10 never really liked attention from people except my friends'  got along with almost everyone though


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

INTJ

4/10

People know who I am. Like, that I exist. And they know my name and that I'm good at English. Nothing else, though, really, unless they're in my group of friends, most of which is more well-known than I am.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

INFP

Year 8: 3/10
Year 9: 3/10
Year 10: 4/10
Year 11: 5/10


Weird, misfit, freak kid. Always. I was horribly awkward and insecure when I first entered Secondary School (my parents had just divorced, we'd had to move from my childhood home, puberty was setting in, etc.) I was instantly recognised as both weird and vulnerable - not a good combination in a rough, working-class town-school. My first 2 years were much the same, but at the end of that 2nd year, I came to be viewed as a little less vulnerable. By final year I was still the misfit, but people seemed to have finally got used to me, and I was nothing like the most unpopular. Not popular either, just middle-ground. 

Throughout it all I always had my small group of fellow fringe-dwellers. So I was never a total loner. But I in no way fit in with that school, completely the wrong environment for someone like me! There were good time here and there, but my memories of it are mostly miserable, and I can trace most of my biggest hang-ups and complexes back to there.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

The long awaited results to the study!

Typology Study: The self-assesed popularity of types in high school. | ianfjay


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

.


----------



## cautiouskitty (Sep 4, 2014)

INFJ - 3/10 - Not at all popular, but not a complete pariah either.

...aww, I missed out on the test thing. Alas. Cool idea, though.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

6/10

I used to be unpopular 'cause I was too sensitive but I created a backbone durning high school and I got ok popular


----------



## Zelda (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm an INFJ. 
1/10, although I could probably be considered 0/10. I was a loner and still am just not in the same degree. I would think that if your personality type is in the low percentage range of the population, your popularity rate will also be low. Especially if you're introverted.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

IxTP, 1/10.
Seriously.
I'm always by myself and no one talks to me, often not even if they have to.
And I'm fine with that. At least they leave me alone.
It would be zero if they said out loud that they want to have nothing to do with me.
Or if they did actual things against me.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

hawkataine said:


> ISTP
> I was bullied in primary school by literally the entire school (that's age 5 - 11 ish for all you Americans ) so probably about a -3.
> However there aren't any people that I specifically don't get on with in secondary school, although I don't talk to most of them because I'm antisocial, so probably 7ish.


I was bullied in gr 4 - 6. (ages 10-12) I was too different, too odd, too weird and eccentric, and a loner who spent her recesses reading. Of course I never realized I was being bullied until I heard the nasty gossip circulating from some mean girls. 

I was immensely popular before I was age 10, though. And in high school, which is right now, I'm unknown, roaming the halls without a care in the world.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

3/10 I guess. I had a small group until junior year. Senior year 1/10 because my friends had all gone to college and I didn't talk to anyone.


----------



## LadyKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I'm living that nightmare right now. Dx


Alas! Eventually you will be set free and fly away to higher education.


----------



## Subaku (Sep 23, 2014)

ISFP

In high school:
0/10, I was really socially awkward and terrified of people, I wouldn't even put an ounce of effort in to making friends out of fear of being rejected.

In elementary school: 
4/10

Before my social anxiety kicked in I was by no means popular but every year I had at least one person to hang around with at lunch or recess


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Jun 11, 2014)

2/10
Had only one friend,most people didn`t know me and i didn`t blend in that much.


----------



## coma (Sep 24, 2014)

INFP - Was 10/10 because I knew everybody within a 50 mile radius and partied all the time during weekdays/ends, until I turned cynical and dropped everyone. Now -500/10 and still going strong


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I wasn’t bullied, I wasn’t THAT significant.

I had a plenty of friends that I couldn’t be seen without. I hated opening up to new people because, I was afraid of rejection (I thought I wouldn't fit and they'd probably think I'm boring.) and I would pick certain people that I seemed to be comfortable around, so I just stick with my friends who I’ve taken years to know. Even with that; I sort of liked talking to new people that were not very ordinary, I liked talking to different people. I had 32 friends in the whole school in total, of which 2 were best friends.
Whenever it’s me, classmates would describe me as “The not so very talkative, insignificant, The one that draws in class, The lazy, sleepy one.” That was in highschool. I'd give it a 3.5/10

I guess you could say I was just a background character.

I was more popular in elementary, probably a 5.5/10. I was shy though, but I was so full of life. I had a whole class of friends, other classes too. I befriended everyone.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

INTJ - 6/10
A lot of people knew my face or name, because I did theatre and made some very popular friends that I was spotted with often. As an individual, I always felt like a bit of an outcast. I mainly focused on my grades, clubs, and own circle of friends, so it wasn't bothersome to not be very popular.


----------



## kaylamint (Sep 18, 2014)

In regards to how much people liked me
9/10 I was nice to everyone
I never wanted to be in with the cool crowd so I never really tried too, but I had a diverse group of friends.
Its hard to gauge popularity with that, but I guess I'd be a 6/10.


----------



## bitterswamp (Sep 18, 2014)

ISFP ... probably 4/10
high school was just one long existential crisis for me...


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

LadyKitty said:


> Alas! Eventually you will be set free and fly away to higher education.


I wish I skipped a grade so then I'd be off by now.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Serenade said:


> I wish I skipped a grade so then I'd be off by now.


Eh. I went to college early (at 15-16). It was pretty lame actually. I was treated like a nobody just the same. It was basically like a job. 

I keep thinking of that Bowling For Soup song High School Never Ends when I see this thread.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Stelliferous said:


> Eh. I went to college early (at 15-16). It was pretty lame actually. I was treated like a nobody just the same. It was basically like a job.
> 
> I keep thinking of that Bowling For Soup song High School Never Ends when I see this thread.


School's a chore. University is going to be a job.

I guess that prepares us for the working world. :bored:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Before I went crazy: 4/10. I was kinda a quiet kid. I got on well with people, but only had a few close friends.

After I went crazy aged 8: Hm. Maybe 7/10. Seriously. I was loud and crazy. Someone actually paid me to shut up which I thought was hilarious. 

But some people I ended up disliking. They were pricks. There was this one dude called Mikolai and I called him Prickolai and Dickolai in my head. Couldn't stand him lol. But I met some cool people along the way lol.

Type: More than likely ESFP, by use of functions.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

ENFP 

I probably would be popular if it was an artsy school but people are mega small-minded assholes so 3/10, 3.5 on a good day.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

*What is your type?* INFJ
*On a scale of 1 to 10, how popular do you think you were/are in high-school? *2/10. I preferred, as I do now, to have a few, close friends.


----------



## Theophania (Sep 7, 2014)

INFJ 7/10 

I was extremely well known, but not necessarily well liked. No, people didn't hate me or hurt me, they just thought I was odd. Everyone in the school knew my name and who I was, but few bothered to talk to me. People respected me and I was considered one of the 'smart kids.' I think it's cause I don't seem to be entirely open to meeting new people. If I were, I'd be way more popular. All my teachers ADORED me though. So did the disabled kids.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

IxTP?

0 / 10

No friends. Complete loner. Object of ridicule.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Peers 8/10

Hanging out with the most random of people and getting along absolutely fantastically, is basically what sums up high school for me, or at least the bests parts of high school for me. I partied a bit, I definitely miss the novelty and excitement of partying for your first time. I had a core group of really close friends, we hung out nearly every day after school. But what I enjoyed most about high school was the diversity of people who I knew and hung out with. So if I had to rate I would rate it pretty high, although I wasn't popular in the traditional 'hangs out with all the other popular kids' way.

Teachers 6/10

My high school actually had a lot of interesting and sometimes downright strange teachers. It definitely made it a lot more interesting. There were a few teachers I absolutely liked and we'd talk before and after class, and joke around. I did have a tendency to turn in my homework late, so that definitely irritated a few teachers, although I was always engaged and active in class. 

Girls: 3/10-7/10

The 3/10 is were I started the 7/10 is when I as a senior. I wasn't the most attractive kid when I was a freshman, I was breaking out..braces, bad hair cut. I don't think those factors were the main deterrent though, it was more my lack of confidence. I kind of thought of myself as ugly and awkward, so I didn't put myself out there that much. As high school went on I grew into myself more and become much more secure with myself, which caused in influx of attention for da ladies.


----------



## DeWitte (Sep 16, 2014)

INTJ
1/10

I constantly judge teachers for their teaching methods, and don't bother talking to anyone, so I'm pretty sure everyone thinks I'm an ass.


----------



## Faunae (Mar 14, 2014)

INFJ, 5/10
all the popularity i had came from an awful reputation as the result of a series of very poor decisions made my sophomore year, though. lol. all my friends were dropouts and graduates.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

trifire said:


> Similar to me. Some people like me because they think that I am funny, smart, and kind. Whatevs. I am more of a clique floater though. With very good friends in like every clique. I don't really like cliques as I think they set up artificial boundaries where they don't need to be. I hate the concept of popularity and the fact that people strive to be popular. Honestly, it makes people jealous and the "Happiness" that comes out of it is only temporary and lasts for only a verrrrry short amount of time and breaks a lot of relationships. Honestly, sometimes, I think that people should learn the concept of humility, as we are all ordinarily unique.
> Well, maybe I should make a humility thread, and see how many people brag about being humble . (sorry about my rant lol).
> 
> And @_Stelliferous_ lol, I used to get bored in geometry class and memorize pi.


I memorized it during the summer because I felt like learning something.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to those who didn't get the memo, but the study has finished, you're a few weeks late!

If you would like to see the study results, you can find them here: Typology Study: The self-assesed popularity of types in high school. | ianfjay

If everyone wants to keep commenting their ratings for discussion then go ahead, but if it's become a moot thread, then any admins out there feel free to lock it.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

EminentFate said:


> I'm sorry to those who didn't get the memo, but the study has finished, you're a few weeks late!
> 
> If you would like to see the study results, you can find them here: Typology Study: The self-assesed popularity of types in high school. | ianfjay
> 
> If everyone wants to keep commenting their ratings for discussion then go ahead, but if it's become a moot thread, then any admins out there feel free to lock it.


Average for ESFP is 5.5? Color me surprised... Well, at least I feel a little better now.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENXX (not ENTJ)

4/10


----------



## Tangled Kite (Apr 16, 2014)

INFP
1/10
People just didn't know what to think of me. I hardly ever talked to anyone so I might as well have been wallpaper as far as my peers were concerned. My teachers seemed to like me well enough because I did my work and they never had to discipline me so I was probably like a 10/10 for them.


----------



## Random409 (Oct 8, 2014)

Entj: 4/10


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

What I felt like: 3/10
What I probably was: 5/10

I would have probably been better off if I had gone to a school were I didn't know anybody. People from my old school got up the social ladder by shitting on me behind my back. Because they did, other people would come up and talk to me like I'm thick. Some would realise I'm not and actually start talking to me properly, others would carry on and end up with a sore arse thanks to my Docs.

Americans are lucky; you get Middle School first to get you shit together and then you can apply your knowledge to highschool. We spend all the time from 11-16 or 11-18 with the same people unless you went to an American style school. I envy those who got to go to a middle and high school here.


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

INTP 2/10 I was pretty much invisible.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

ISTP: Probably a 2/10 lol. I had a couple friends, but they weren't close and I was mostly a lone wolf and people for the most part left me alone.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Not really sure how to answer the question of popularity.

Everyone knew me. Everyone liked me there. I never hung out with any of them


----------



## ThomThom1 (Jul 26, 2014)

ENFP = 7/10

I never felt like I really fit in in high school, but people did like me. I was invited to go out and do stuff but I was the "nice" one who welcomed the misfits. I was the "good" one who didn't try the drugs but kept my mouth shut. I was not a cheerleader or a geek. Yet I was on the homecoming court every year. I never won, but I enjoyed the benefits of. Guys were too shy to ask me out. I know I had several who liked me a lot, but they wouldn't make the move. I have no patience for that.


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

INFP here: 2 or 3


----------



## Thepe (Nov 7, 2014)

INTJ 4/10

Pretty much everyone who's met or heard of me remembers me. I have familiarised myself with certain groups to the point where I can just sit down with them and join in their conversations. I used hang out with some other students quite frequently but now I just can't find the will to put effort into anyone anymore. Do I have actual friends? Nope, I don't think so.


----------



## Crome (Nov 29, 2013)

ENFP - 8.5/10

I was really liked in secondary school, despite choosing to spend the majority of my free time with kids that were largely considered less than impressive. I found them fun to be around, even more so than the cool crowd. I was generally very passionate and somewhat fearless. I had the respect of the older guys who ran shit. I also got into trouble a lot. For some reason, doing dumb shit made a lot of people like me. I don't think I stopped to think about how popular I was. My life was directed by some unknown force until I turned 20.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish I could be popular but it seems like everyone I know outside of the internet hates me. Maybe I'm the problem.


----------



## unblossom (Jul 24, 2014)

INFP, ranging from 1 to 3 probably. I went to two different high schools & at first I was always in the shadows & very much unknown, but then I became known for being the quiet weird girl in the corner.


----------



## INeedToProcrastinate (Oct 22, 2014)

INTP
10/10 I am the most popular kid in my school! Of course I'm homeschooled so...that might have something to do with it.


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

Infj 2/10


----------



## Pokechimp8 (Jul 31, 2014)

INFP 

At the old school from which I just moved, I would honestly say I was about a 7. That may seem extremely unrealistic, but my old school was very, very small. I was that kid that everyone perceived as "the shy artist" or "nice guy", and I had lots of friends. I wasn't popular like in the clique way, but I was popular in the aspect that a lot of people liked me. I had absolutely no friends when I first moved there, but it was a somewhat steep curve upward. I also got flirted with a lot, which I absolutely did not expect. I definitely did not have the social skills to do anything about the flirting towards me from several girls, and I just ended up getting universally friend zoned. This, and how I got along with the others would why i'd say about a good 7.


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)

INTP I'd say maybe a 2/10.
I was never bullied aside from random people in the hall who made a rude comment or something, but nothing was consistent.
As far as friends go, I had like 2 a year and I didn't even like them that much but they were better than everyone else that I resented, I never usually had classes though and I never talked to the people I sat by unless I knew them so I was usually the kid who never said a word all year. Whenever I did get a seat next to a friend though I was too talkative and my teachers moved my seat. I ate lunch with friends of friends usually or I just sat outside and read, some teacher got mad at me for that though, I think most of the teachers hate me. People were always shocked when I did talk though because it's usually to point out something wrong in what they said or crack a joke related to what they were having a conversation about when they didn't even know I was listening.


----------



## Astral (Dec 8, 2014)

ISTP
probably around 3/10.
Ima nerd so thats 1.
I knew a lot of people but i didnt care about them enough to talk to everyone. 2
I was busy in my drug induced haze. 3


----------



## hyenac (Dec 4, 2014)

Intp. (2/10)


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

INTP. 1/10.. maybe 2/10. I wasn't disliked (I don't think..), but I was a bit of a nobody.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I barely remember anything about high school. Nothing worth remembering I suppose.
3.5/10 perhaps. I wasn't disliked or bullied in any way but I wasn't popular either.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

INTP, maybe 4/10? The best comparison I can make is Daria. Not unpopular (except in the eyes of my INFJ sister), but not popular either. I kind of flitted through different social cliques with maybe one or two really good friends. I wasn't afraid to express my own opinions and didn't do things just to be popular. Didn't get many party invites, but I was more interested hanging out online anyway.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

INFP 3/10. I wasn't really bullied much after middle school, but I was pretty much ignored.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

ESFJ maybe 5/10. I had my group of friends, we weren't the cool kids but we weren't the losers, but we regularly talked to both the cool kids and the losers.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

This thread is kind of depressing.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> This thread is kind of depressing.


Just like High School itself.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Just like High School itself.


or "higher schoo"l /"upper school" since we don't have real High Schools here, but yes, the following year I will blame myself for hoping everything would get better next year ;D


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> or "higher schoo"l /"upper school" since we don't have real High Schools here, but yes, the following year I will blame myself for hoping everything would get better next year ;D


When I took German in High School, it seemed like Germanys system was much nicer. I always liked the name "Gymnasium"


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> When I took German in High School, it seemed like Germanys system was much nicer. I always liked the name "Gymnasium"


At least in my school it is much better than in these american high school horror movies presented. Well, of course, I don't know what might be exagerated.


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

2/10

infp.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

INTP -

Popularity in highschool - 4/10.

Had a decent set of acquaintances, and was reasonably well known, but very quiet compared to my elementary school years where I was class clown.

I stood out quite often as a rule breaker, not listening, and not applying myself to reach the potential my teachers said I had.

I was predicted A/B's in many of my classes. 

Got a B in philosophy, close to an A, and a B in Maths, and C's in everything else. Just didn't care.

Elementary school -

10/10. I was the class clown and "funny guy". I was so loud and eccentric that you'd think of me as an Extrovert, but it's only because I was with the same 25 pupils for years and years.

In highschool it was different set of people in each class. It was exhausting in highschool.


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

3/10

Small circle of relatively consistent friends, but always studious and usually kept to myself at school. Not particularly disliked by anybody. Semi-known as the "nice, quiet, smart one" but by no means a stand-out character. They would rather have just ignored me than harassed me, for the most part.

INTJ


----------



## virginiarm (May 13, 2015)

isfp
3/10


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

INTJ 2/10

Kept to myself and a few close friends


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

ENTP, 7/10? Ranging between 6 and 8 depending on a lot of factors


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

ENTP

Uh, kind of depends on what factors we're focusing on when determining degree of popularity. A lot of people knew about me, students _and _teachers (many of whom are courtesy of one teacher in particular who loved my art and was fascinated by my personality and so would go around talking about me a lot - this led to people I've never met before frequently telling me "I've heard a lot about you" @[email protected] because I was deemed to be one of the smartest kids in my grade and people knew I was good at drawing. But I didn't hang out with anyone outside of school until the end of sophomore year. Even then, I didn't interact with a _lot _of people nor did I hang out with others often. But I think most people I interacted with liked me in some way, even if only because they thought I was funny.

So if we're weighing all of those about equally, maybe like 6.5-7/10 if I'm being a little optimistic. In hindsight, I guess I did a lot better than I thought I would socially.


----------



## Kelleth (May 11, 2015)

1/10 INFP.

No one liked me, I was ugly and quiet and an easy target and trying to fix it only made it worse.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

ENTJ, 9/10
Everyone knew who I was. Most people liked me, even followed me. Most teachers as well.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

ESFP.

Hmm. Well I went to two different high schools in two very different places. I guess you could say a 7/10. People knew who I was. I tend to stick out. That doesn't necessarily mean everyone liked me however. I kept to myself a lot. Lost in my own little world. Could sometimes be bitchy. Not overly social. In America I had a core group friends that I played volleyball with and a spattering of friends from different groups. In Albania I didn't really develop a core group of friends. I just stayed with whoever.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP 5/10

Hard to evaluate: hated high school's culture so I kept to myself, but nobody really disliked me and were really positive when I showed up at senior prom.


----------



## brianbsmiley (Jun 29, 2013)

ENFP and I'd say 6/10 as I was involved in clubs, athletics, and AP/honors classes...although not in the popular group. I had only a select few friends I generally hung out with but most people got along with me anyway. In all honesty, I probably would have been more popular than I was if I had more confidence back then and chose to conform to their interests...


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

enfp 7/10


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

4/10 ISTP

I didn't have much of an issue making acquaintances in my classes, but I only had a few friends. There were probably a lot of people who didn't know who I was.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

1/10
ENTP

I was the taciturn reject sitting in the corner. Complete loner. I stuck out, sure, but in a graduating class of 103 conformists, it wasn't that hard to do.


----------



## shackcha (Sep 7, 2014)

really interesting idea!

INFJ--probably 5/10. had a very close group of friends and generally got along with people, but was also pretty quiet, not so much on the radar of the popular kids, which suited me fine.


----------



## mashedpotato (Apr 12, 2015)

9/10. Pays to be attractive, rich, bitchy, and unattainable.

I was such a fucking asshole In high school. All of it was a complete joke.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

INTJ

If the super popular people were 8-10 and the very unpopular people were 1-3, I would consider myself a 6. 

In high school I had friends and acquaintances from all social strata.

In terms of popularity I had friends in the most popular social circles and was accepted by the popular groups, but I was not one of them. For instance I could sit at the "cool kids" lunch table and fit right in, but I wouldn't get invited to the stuff they did outside of school.


----------



## Mr. Svante (Apr 22, 2015)

ENFP 6/10

I was never unliked or anything, but never popular either. I did do the occasional strange stuff, like standing up on the table and went "Oh captain, my captain!" And singing songs in pink tights at graduation. You know, typical ENFP stuff


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

4.5/10

I had no concept of popularity in high school. I was too busy doing whatever the hell I wanted to notice if I was liked or not. Did a lot of impulsive things like start fist fights, set things on fire, get into verbal fights with the one kid who constantly threatened to kill me. 

Was pretty nice to teachers but abused the rules as I saw fit. Often fought with officials if I didn't like the way things were set up. 

Got good grades, but was never up there with the geniuses. Was around the top 20% of graduating class. My good friend group was outside school, so I wasn't really in need of good friends in school to get by socially. 

Burned a lot of bridges and walked over a lot of bodies during those years. Can't say I'm totally proud of it looking back.

Found out after I graduated most people thought I was batshit crazy (translation: unpredictable and likely to start a fight with you for the hell of it if it seemed like fun) and were either too afraid to approach or simply couldn't handle the intensity. 

Talked to all crowds but never really fit with any. 

ESTJ


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

FPs are most popular, in my experience. 

I was maybe a 7. I wasn't standardly popular, but you would be scolded if you said anything other than that you loved me, and I was nominated for Homecoming Queen. I wasn't your typical popular ENFJ, but I did alright given who I was.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

1/10

I came and went, only interacting with my group of friends. Nobody cared about me nor did I about them. My only objective was getting out of that prison as quickly as possible.


----------



## acidosis (May 4, 2015)

ISTJ 4/10

I somehow attract emotional, dreamy people such as INFJ's, who tend to cling to me and want to get to know me even though I didn't encourage them in any way, besides being ordinarily civil. It's weird.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe around 5/10.

INFJ


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

maybe 5/10.

I was too brainy in everyone's opinion and never could put up with someone being wrong and corrected them. I was one of those kids who could answer the question before it was fully said. 
I was THAT annoying kid with glasses, poorly dressed (My family was poor af), silent and hated my classmates for being thick.
A fair share of upper classmen and lower classmen knew me for participating in a lot of school events, later for being a sensitive loser who was being bullied for several years.


----------



## AlfredENewman (May 13, 2015)

ENTJ - 8/10, everyone knew me, the 2/10 didn't like me because I was out of control, got arrested in class one time, made a huge spectacle and made everyone laugh. But in high school that's a recipe for popularity. It was sadly to say important to me.


----------



## Vanzell (May 15, 2014)

INFJ
I don't really know. I guess anywhere from a 5 to an 8. I'm somewhat acquainted with most people in my grade since they generally find me very polite and friendly. My school isn't that divided by cliques, but the ones who could be considered the popular crowd are very fond of me. I only really get close with my inner circle though, and some others I have met in recent years. I guess the height of it all is that I was voted as one of the four class favorites this year.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Silverflame said:


> INTJ
> 9/1O.
> I am more reclusive these days though...


Is there a reason why you used the letter 'O' to signify the number '0', when you have both readily available on your keyboard?


----------



## Johnny English (May 14, 2015)

ENTP: 6/10. I'm popular for being the funny nerd who's comfortable with breaking rules for fun.


----------



## Johnny English (May 14, 2015)

:crazy:


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Johnny English said:


> :crazy:


So, 40 minutes later you decide to lower from an 8/10, to a 6/10.

Interesting.


----------



## Johnny English (May 14, 2015)

Convex said:


> So, 40 minutes later you decide to lower from an 8/10, to a 6/10.
> 
> Interesting.


It was 7 first by the way, and 6 seemed to fit better after a little thought.:dry:


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

ISFJ, 0/10. Please notice that I have been diagnosed with a social anxiety disorder and just didn't say anything during high school unless someone asked me a direct question :wink:


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

ISFP, 10/10 popularity wise at one time......

i was pretty attractive so usually i didn't have a problem catching a girl's attention even though i wasn't very outgoing.

i think there was also this sort of jealously towards me because of my looks for some guys..... ...not 100% sure though. 

i was 10/10 at one time because in 9th grade i got into a fight with a big dude ( 6 ft something?) in the locker room because he threatened me. i won the fight and after that everyone was talking about it.

my school was huge so after that until like 11th grade everywhere i went people who know me be like "hey man, it's that kid who did xxxx" lol . i was literally very popular and it felt really good lol.

i went to online school during the middle of 11th grade though..... so i don't know the rest lol.


----------



## Silverflame (Jan 4, 2015)

Convex said:


> Is there a reason why you used the letter 'O' to signify the number '0', when you have both readily available on your keyboard?


You observation prowess are amazing .
Thanks bro,for the correction.


----------



## Hollz22 (Oct 10, 2014)

INTJ
0/10. I was always a nobody. I had 3 best friends who were the smartest, I loved them, but none of us were ever popular. I was okay with that too, still am.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

ENTP 10/10 

Was elected Student Representant, then mid-year was dismissed by the principal teacher who organized another election where I still won but he took the 2nd one.

Worst, even harsh teachers eventually kind of loved me 

But all went wrong when I started giving a damn about my future :/


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

ISTX 

Maybe around 3/10 (I wish there was a standard to say it accurately). I wasn't well-known despite being in the top of the class (but I wasn't exactly in the top, so that could be why, I was in the 3/4 position in my classroom and the 16th globally) and I had a few people I hanged out with. No one teased me, so that was good. I was also the kind of student that went to school and then home. I never attended any party. I wasn't part of any club and I didn't take part in any competition, not even a math olympiad, that was my strength (I was maybe in the top 5, but there's no objective way to tell). Note: I cannot believe my teacher didn't consider me for the math olympiads, I'd participated gladly.


----------



## ambivalent_rogue (Apr 30, 2015)

Probably 6/10 INTP
For teachers and students

I participated in school activities but I'm usually in the background stuff. My teachers always always always (yes, that deserved a 3) go to me for editing, media, newsletters, brochures, designs, and videos. It came to the point that some people would tell me to say "no" because the teachers were too heavy on me and that it is seen already in my face, the sleepless nights and all. Because of I was always working with designs, I was quite known (but not befriended) by most. Anyhow, I seem to be quiet when they do gibberish talk but if it's about business and interesting topics then I'm on it. 

Btw, my highschool was a special school. It had a higher grade standard than regular schools so yes, less dumb people. And I was not the smartest.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Let me try this again- ESFJ, 8/10

I'm involved in students' council and students exchange programs. All the teachers knows me and I basically have a free pass in the teachers' lounge :3 I have my close knit of friends but I have a ton of close friends and less close friends, and I'm very friendly and warm meaning that I'm quite well liked


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

ESFJ: 4/10

I wasn't well-known in high school, but I had a pretty good size group of friends and 2 really good friends.
... and when I say "high school" I mean a 200 person home school co-op. I was the shyest ESFJ you'd meet when I was a teenager. (I'm still kind of shy!) The people that liked me the most were the people who knew me the best, though, which I think is a good thing?

All my teachers liked me


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

INFJ 7,5/10, maybe 8/10

in addition to being the funniest guy in class I were also one of the smartest, which is probably why many people liked me. That, and the fact i weren't a dickhead to anyone. 
For some time I also were our class' deputy representative for the student council. But I think I only went to one or two meetings when the other guy was sick or couldn't make it.

Most people liked me very well, and those who didn't like me I didn't care about. I'm still friends with all the popular kids and most of the less popular kids from my year. I can't say these are people I hang out with today, but if they see me at a bar or in a night club they always want to talk and hang out with me.

Didn't care much for most of the people younger than me, but had acquaintances in most classes that I knew. But I knew more of the people older than me because I have a brother that is a year older than me. 


I didn't like most of my teachers for various reasons. My math teacher (I think she's an INTP) were one of the few exceptions because she seemed to be more of an intelligent and critical thinker instead of one of those self-righteous tools that dominated the teacher profession at my school, most of them more occupied in spreading their own biased opinions rather than teaching. I'm pretty sure the fact that I didn't see eye to eye with most teachers had a negative effect on my grades.


----------



## ConstantConversations (May 19, 2015)

ESFP and I would say 8/10. I was a runner up for prom queen and had multiple social circles though all of which around academic teams or AP classes (I only mention this because the common stereotype for an ESFP in high school is the dumb cheerleader).


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

INFJ
still currently in highschool (or the english equivalent),
amongst teachers i stand in rather good favour - i mainly zone out in lessons but get work done and in english always have much to say analysis-wise. in that aspect around 9/10.
with fellow students it's slightly odder. i'm liked, generally, but i allegedly give off the impression of not needing anyone which makes me struggle to connect with social groups. on the other hand i get along with other students as individuals. despite this i often feel lonely (though this is perhaps due to me overthinking things and feeling my persona in school is 'fake' (which it kinda is)) amongst many different types of people i'm considered nice (surprisingly to me!) i just aim not to be a prick generally
idk- 7/10 perhaps

xo


----------



## Richmond208 (Jul 16, 2015)

INFJ
4/10
I was by no means a 'loner' and I don't see myself that way, I just had a smaller circle of friends. But outside that circle I wasn't particularly 'friends' with anyone else.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

ENTJ- 9/10

I wasn't exactly the most social, although I wasn't a background nerd. No I was typically involved socially, just not hyper outgoing, my true circle was small and not popular. I became noticed because of my outspokenness on topics I cared about, and my intelligence. Before long, people cared about my opinions, wanted me in their groups, parties, and wanted me involved socially. I was voted most witty and most original by my class somehow. I would've ran for student body or prom king if I knew I was that well respected by the majority.


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

ISTJ.

7/10. I'm known by like everyone, but apparently I am talked about as that "weird kid" or something like that.


----------



## LostScrew (Jun 26, 2015)

INTP and I'm not even sure what popular means in this context, interpret that as you will.

As far as I can recall, I always tried to slip by unnoticed but somehow end up doing something that would end up drawing everyone's attentions. Not in a negative way mind you, could never tell the difference between people laughing at you compared to laughing with you. Anyways, I certainly wasn't earning any social butterfly awards any time soon despite actually hanging out with "the cool crowd" quite a lot. A lot of people around knew my name but I didn't know theirs, they'd often approach me, try start a conversation or/and invite me to some event that they'd be going out to but I'd always decline and go back to my thoughts. Apparently I had a good reputation with the class despite my lack of word-saying, maybe being quiet actually helped me build it? I don't know, it's an extremely rare position for an INTP to be I guess and I had no idea what I did to deserve such positive treatment.

I was probably some kind of inside joke. I wasn't a nobody and nobody spoke of me badly, but I can't say I had an extensive social life. I can't really quantify this with numbers.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

It depends on what kind of school you go to. 
INTJ.

First 8 years, total idiots school -7/10( 7/10 in a bad way). 
Gymnasium 4 years -3/10 -> -1/10 -> 1/10 -> 8/10

It's hard to recover after 8 years of hell. Lol.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

INFP
2/10
I wasn't at the very bottom of the "food chain" so I didn't put 1. There was still a group "below" me. But I was friends with them as well as friends with a lot of people in the middle. I never lacked any friends before leaving high school but I was an odd quiet kid who was verbally bullied quite regularly for literally my entire grade school experience.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

1/10 probably, although I'm not sure how much I stuck out for isolating myself. I talked to no one and was solely focused on my schoolwork while I attended. I wasn't involved with any clubs at the school. Teachers liked me, however.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENTP, 6/10 for high school. I was cool because I did drugs and was all fuck-the-rules like, but I was mostly friends with people who were like that so I didn't really fit in with the general crowd. The only times I really felt connected with "normal" people was when I was cracking jokes with them occasionally.


----------



## SilentEye (Jul 13, 2015)

INFJ-2/10

I dont really care about popularity anymore tbh. I used to a lot though.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ISTP
Ah I was really kinda weird like that in highschool. I have two ways to measure this. 

Ironic sort of social image reception like false idolizing, I was notorious was more the proper view then that it was simply like popular like conventional. Anyways I was notorious for giving teachers the middle finger and the F bomb which incidentally just gained me a seat at any table I wanted. So in that regard yeah I was easily most notorious. So 9/10 in that regard.

Honestly tho outside my being notorious and having incidental likability for telling authority to fuck off. I really was a loner. Not like a lonely loner. So yeah I did not have groups or clicks or any of that crap. So oddly I was like the most popular nobody probably lol. Gee thank you for liking me because I told Mr blah blah he was a douche (seems like a stupid reason to like me, but sure I will show up at you party and make an appearance and then leave so you can feel cool and like a badass for having the delinquent there). So in that regard uh like 4/10 as I did not actually have a click.

Oh I actually had alot of teachers that were maybe the more non bureaucratic ones, but the more diverse professor open minded teachers that loved to actually pick my brain and really took a liking to me despite my not giving a crap about school. The more diverse teachers were often very kind to me and often had a soft spot for me especially in critical thinking type of classes. I would say like 9/10 with diverse teachers in likability and like 1/10 with the square teachers.


----------



## testaburger (May 27, 2015)

INFP, 3/10
I'm in high school currently and I'm not really popular at all, in my school there's a top of the food chain, a middle, but there isn't really a bottom, just a large pile of regular schmucks below all those people. I'm in that pile.


----------



## Summer Nights (Jun 19, 2015)

4/10

I was a loner. Hard to approach, and normally too inept at conversation for normal people to understand me.
I made a friend on the first day, but lost her soon after, because she was an INFJ and my cluelessness with people and situations often pissed her off, lol.
I was 'different', and didn't hide it much; in fact, I even think I stood out on purpose when I could.
When I spoke, I guess it didn't make a lot of sense to everyone else. I always had an opinion, but it wasn't a very popular one. I would often get loudly disagreed with when I spoke up.
I could stand up for myself though, so after few months into freshman year and a couple of nasty remarks, nobody said anything to my face. I'm pretty sure I was talked about behind my back, though.
I was friendly and on good terms with maybe a third of the class, but I was still a 'leftover' - I didn't belong to any group.

That's why 4/10.
INFP.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

eminentfate said:


> i have been curious about this for a while, and i've finally decided to put a small survey together.
> 
> If you could reply your answers on this post, i will eventually compile them into some graphs, i think the results will be quite interesting!
> 
> ...


isfj

4


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

Basically I was not that cool, I was more shy, and kinda weird. I think I came out of my shell when I got older because most people think I'm an E now, but I'm not, I still have that I in me for sure. 

Again, ISFJ

4

Now I would say, an 8, but entirely up there, but I'm more confident for sure then I was in high school.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

SilentEye said:


> INFJ-2/10
> 
> I dont really care about popularity anymore tbh. I used to a lot though.


Right? You just want to be whole you want to be, and enjoy the people around you. I agree, doesn't matter when you get older for sure.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

INTP 6/10

Did not really care much. Kinda liked being the lone and weird guy, but somehow people seemed to like me.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

Geveerda said:


> 1/10 probably, although I'm not sure how much I stuck out for isolating myself. I talked to no one and was solely focused on my schoolwork while I attended. I wasn't involved with any clubs at the school. Teachers liked me, however.


I can see how teachers liked me too, but you're a P, but I would kinda think you would be more out going? Or do you think you are pretty outgoing now, now that you are older? Let me know, just wondering


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

ENTP - 7/10 Played Varsity football, took easy classes, played Varsity Baseball, a little too much of a black-sheep to be "popular" but I had a good time and many friends.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

ESFPlover said:


> I can see how teachers liked me too, but you're a P, but I would kinda think you would be more out going? Or do you think you are pretty outgoing now, now that you are older? Let me know, just wondering


I am more approachable and socially relaxed than I used to be, but I wouldn't say that I put myself out there to make friends, which I'm fine with because friends usually come with drama and expectations. When I do make an effort to engage myself, it often feels like everyone else is bonding and I am slowly being weeded out of the conversation, as if I'm outcast for not being interesting enough, so I still withdraw when I start to feel that way. Before I didn't trust anyone to stick around because I thought they wouldn't like who I was, so if they tried to befriend me, I would push them away. I am a little more vulnerable and self-accepting now.


----------



## the.soph.ia (Jul 21, 2015)

ENTP
5/10

I think I was in my INFP/INTP cocoon/fetus phase and yet to discover my possibilities.


----------



## PixelSky (Aug 13, 2015)

INFx

14 years old - Popularity level: 5/10, best friends with an ESFJ, wanted to fit in, parties, fun, crush on an ExTP's personality, did some homework, didn't need alone time really, unauthentic. 
16 years old - Popularity level: 2/10, best friends with an INFP, stopped trying to fit in, music geek, would withdraw quite often, did some homework, excelled at speaking foreign languages, got a crush on an INTP's face, started dreaming big.

Guess my type~ (please?)


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

ENFP
4 to 6/10


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

ENFP and 3.5/10. What can I say? I'm a Ne user surrounded by Fe.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Now I'm starting to wonder what "popular" really is. I never really fit in well anywhere in high school. Most of the people I could relate to on an intelligence level were not willing to do most of the reckless things I was into, and most of the people I could share activities with were (in my opinion) dumb. I mostly did those reckless things because I figured "Well, none of this is going on my record as a juvenile, it doesn't really matter! And if people think I'm cool, I can get laid as a side bonus" hahaha.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder what "popular" really is. I never really fit in well anywhere in high school. Most of the people I could relate to on an intelligence level were not willing to do most of the reckless things I was into, and most of the people I could share activities with were (in my opinion) dumb. I mostly did those reckless things because I figured "Well, none of this is going on my record as a juvenile, it doesn't really matter! And if people think I'm cool, I can get laid as a side bonus" hahaha.


that sounds moronic


----------



## cloudpuffballz (Sep 18, 2014)

INFJ
4/10

I'm not really into talking with the mean popular groups back in high school.


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

Infj

2/10


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

INFP

2.5/10

Everyone knew me, but I was that nerdy, weird one that was bullied.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ: 3/10

Only known on a first name basis and for being that "chick" that always lingered in the library during lunch time reading, didn't "small-talk" with people, and seemed to be a walking stationary store with mad ctl+alt+del task manager skills in the computer lab...it was the early 2000s on Windows 95/2000 systems, don't judge I was on top of my game for the time. >.>' I had acquaintances, but not friends. Only one ExFJ nearly broke through my defenses, but fortunately he didn't succeed and I still remain an enigma. MWAHAHAHA! 
_*Ahem...calms heart and regains composure.*_ :blushed:


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> that sounds moronic


Seeing as I never got a real criminal record and then straightened up once I went to college, I'd say it was a success.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Entp 8/10 I'm being realistic:shocked:
I'm in my senior year, everyone just calls me nice... friendly ect.
I also get called weird sometimes
(Cockiness is there) *trying to sensor it*


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

INFJ 3/10
I was bullied in grades 1 to 7 but it got better after that when I learnt to imitate people. Known as 'the girl with attitude problems'. Some people hated me because I was loud and my opinions weren't mainstream. Some were OK with me cause I was funny and a good listener. Some random people found me mysterious and talked to me online yet we never interacted at school.


----------



## BlueLeaves95 (Sep 2, 2015)

INFJ here, about 3.5-4/10

I was bullied for a while in middle school, in high school things got a lot better but I still wasn't anywhere close to popular by any stretch. I had a small group of friends I was close to but we were among the "nerds" who were occasionally picked on and ostracized by the popular group, however I didn't really care since I saw them as superficial anyway and didn't want anything to do with them either. I got along ok with most of the other kids though but I didn't exactly have a lot of friends there. I didn't really mind though as long as I had my group of friends to hang out and be myself with, I value quality over quantity of friendships anyway. 

Of course I miss hanging out with my good friends there seeing them every day but since I've managed to stay in touch with them for the most part, apart from that I was very glad to leave the petty and superficial atmosphere at my high school and move on to college where people are so much more mature and less judgemental.


----------



## tropls (Sep 6, 2015)

ENTP.. 6/10 the grade knew me but i really only had a few real friends anyway, i dont really think many people really knew me deep down


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

INFJ

Beginning of high school - 7
End of high school - 4/5 hahahaha


----------



## watcherofthestars (Apr 6, 2014)

INFJ – 7/10

I certainly wasn't top rung, but I had a nice little friend group. Middleschool would have been 2/10, but I came into myself during my highschool years. It certainly surprised me how I popular I became, it wasn't like I could be classified as a socialite. During Senior year I was actually voted _Most Likely to Succeed_, which like, woah. I didn't even know enough people even knew me for that. Overall, highschool was a positive experience.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

INTJ - popularity in my band 8/10. Popularity amongst others, don't know how it was, didn't/don't care. I had mostly no idea how other people saw me, and I have little idea how they see me now. Lack of Fe?


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

INTP.

Probably a 4/10.

No one really hated me, so I was cool with anyone.
I just had my small group of friends.

I never had an interest in "popular" people. Nor did they have an interest in me. They thought I was weird.


----------



## yanibrin (Sep 3, 2015)

INFP. I started out around 3/10, then moved down to 2 or even 1 later on (I was placed in different classes to my friends, and ended up getting looked down on as a weird, antisocial loner). But my popularity definitely improved in the last two years (6/10), when many of my classmates matured and actually became willing to try and connect with me. Several girls who had teased me in previous years suddenly decided I was adorable and became my sort-of-friends, haha.

Oh, and it helped when school got more serious, and people started wanting my help. By which I mean my homework. :tongue:


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

INTJ 2/10

Didn't really fit in.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

3/10.
I had a few friends who liked to nerd out on computer matters, but most people at school I had no reference point or way to speak to them. Most people seemed like a different species and I did not figure out how to 'translate' normal people until college.


----------



## Lovebeam (Feb 17, 2014)

INFP 3/10. I had 0 friends (literally 0, not something like "I felt lonely among people") but no enemies either.


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

ISFP 4/10

I had two close friends in high school who I hung out with all the time and never talked with anybody in class unless they initiated
Although I knew a good number people from different groups and could get along with them, I didn't try to get particularly involved with them and vice versa which was perfectly fine with me


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

ENFP

I was around 3/10 in year 7 and 8 and reinvented myself and raised to a 7/10 in the later years.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

2/10

INTJ - I was well known, I guess. Everyone knew me, but I actively choose to avoid lots of people and big groups, so I remained away from the popular crowds and had only a few group of friends and nagged about people all day long.

The lyfe.


----------



## robinrobin (Sep 20, 2015)

ESTP

7-8/10

I didn't really hang out with the popular kids but I definitely didn't hang out with the unpopular/ nerd-type kids. I sat nicely in the middle, I had my own group of friends and we were pretty cool I guess. Everyone knew me and I got on well with nearly everyone, even the more popular people. However, I really did clash with some of the more unpopular intelligent girls. A few of them really seemed to hate me, I think they thought I was pretty obnoxious XD. Apart from that, highschool was pretty fun, had some good times.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

ENTJ
6-7 when people my age were still in school
Because I studied a prep year in another school and spent one more year compared to others, now I'm a senior people my age have graduated. Probably a 2 or 3 in popularity now. I only come to school to enter IB mocks now, and will barely attend after the real IB exams so..couldn't care less.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Depends in what way. I did move around ALOT in middle school so it all varied there but I had alot of experience with different kinds of people too. 

xSTP

By highschool uh well in the grand scheme of like the school and my grade etc I was probably like a 9. I say that because I was kinda obnoxious like Ferris Bueller and often incidentally liked by most people because of well my likability. Mainly what it was, was that I knew the secret, which was just to be myself (well maybe an extension of myself more loud and flamboyant) but not to select and tie myself down with a click. I could and did sat at any lunch table, jocks, the smarty pants, the religious people, the gothic people, etc etc I knew to not tie myself down to a group. When I say I was a 9 it was because I got on with everyone tho, not because I was one of those bitches with a crew, no way, those bitches kissed my ass so I would go to their party tho. "Look at my lil token 'cool' friend. Hey it was cool they always had an abundance of money their parents gave them they would squander on booze on weed that I got in on just for being there. (The money those kids threw away for popularity was nutz). I had alot of the 'goody goodies' try and take me under their wing and be good role models. SO even as a delinquent I was charming enough in person that the parents wanted to save me not hate me.

With guys like dating at school.... 0/10-Weird thing I can constructively say far enough removed now that I was a very attractive girl in highschool (my awkward stage was in middle school), but I think that I scared the shit out of my peers that may have liked me. I mean I was kind of controversial for a girl as far as direct and such. Guys were probably terrified of me. Not in a I was so pretty way way but just because I was that damn intimidating I think maybe. I know a few guys from highschool in older years now one of them was telling me that they were always placing bets that I was banging a teacher and guessing which one. (WTF lol I did not bang any of my teachers I certainly did not act like I was blowing any of my teachers in class, teachers often took a special interest in me because I was a eloquently delightful delinquent (charming yet misbehaved). I really did not have many boyfriends I just kinda had fun and 'seen' people not associated with my school.

Anyways tho grand scheme I was well received in day to day life I was actually more of a loner. I had no problem going and chilling by myself and eating some days. And often aside from partying preferred to just stay in at home. So my loner status day to day independently was like 4/10 

With staff 5/5 they either loved me or hated me, zero inbetween. I either got picked to be Juliet or sent to in school detention depending on the teacher. There was no inbetween either loved or hated.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

lmao idek my type anymore. Introvert.

Probably a 6/10. People know me and know who I am, but I'm not popular. No one's aching to get to know me or going "omg i wish i could ask them out."

I'm just noticeable and like debating in class. Faculty loves me though. I'm kind of a teacher's favourite.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

INFJ 

9/10 

I was super outgoing and talked to majority of people (excluding the guy, i really wasn't interested in there conversations about football) I was known by pretty much everyone , despite me not being friends with them, I could talk to everyone on the social ladder, but i associated mostly with the upper middle/top groups ,i was runner-up for the guy with most attitude & known as the number 1 gossiper in the year, i knew everyone's business and on going drama , I was like the daily bulletin. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Enfp...6/10


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

INTJ

7/10 in high school

I went to an all-girl HS. In a school with thousands of students, it's hard to stand out unless one holds a role that's higher in profile or academically outstanding (which I wasn't). I was the school MC and belonged to the ultra competitive formation team (the coach only picked students that fall into a certain height, weight, and attractiveness).

Also, I appeared to be more self possessed and independent than girls my age therefore some girls saw me as their "idol" or secretly falling for me. 

In general I was one of the cool kids in my HS therefore I didn't attract bully, put down, or snide.


----------



## SarcasticHunter76 (Feb 25, 2021)

Intj 7/10


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

INFJ, eh, 4/10 maybe.

I wasn't hated (that I knew of), but was teased on occasion. Didn't exactly have friends, but I got along fairly amicably with many. Preferred the presence and conversation of the adults more than many of my classmates out of conversational substance. Nothing sophisticated, just not about the latest reality show or who was bumping uglies with who (on a campus where half the students were cousins in some way with each other). Not my cup of tea. Mostly avoided people during lunch and darted straight to the library to snack on finger foods while I read or got ahead on homework. Others have seem to remember my name many years later than I did theirs--for actions I didn't even consider critical. One guy remembered me for picking up his fallen pencil in passing and a gal remembered me for sharing a spare sheet of paper. A guy did notice me more than I felt ready for. Mostly because I felt I wasn't his intellectual equal. We jested and were amicable all throughout high school. But he ended up with who I thought he would and it turned out relatively close to what I expected.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

INTJ. I’m not sure how to give myself a grade because I feel like I was known not for my own merits but because of being the “cause” of a couple “scandals” throughout the entirety I was in that high school. Err maybe 6/10??? I don’t know.

Long story short, a classmate with anger management problems was obsessed with me the whole time I was in high school. He would punch lockers and hurt himself, scream, and once even knocked over a water dispenser that fell on a teacher leading to his suspension... among other things. He was allowed back in when he got psychiatric help and started taking therapy. One time, before my thesis defence, I heard the school principal gossiping with the faculty that I’m the one the guy is obsessed with. Wasn’t fun.

Years later, he got over it and we were able to be friends again. All is well now, but it really ruined my high school experience.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

7-8/10
I was friends with everyone mainly because my interests suited most groups inside the school. I couldn`t accept any invitations for after school though, so I wasn`t among the most popular people there.


----------

